# سؤال عن كيفية تحضير ثالث كلوريد الحديد؟



## محمد1004 (26 مارس 2008)

انا محمد من فلسطين 
استخدم ما دة تدعى ثالث كلوريد الحديد Fecl3 في تصنيع اللوحات الالكترونية و المادة هذه اصبحت غير متوفرة الان بعد الحصار على غزة 
فهل يمكن تحضير هذه المادة بمواد بسيطة مثل تفاعل كلوريد الصوديوم مع الحديد
او تحضيره بالتحليل الكهربي من مادتي كلوريد النحاس و الحديد
فارجو من اهل الخبرة و العلم في هذه الامور افادتنا بكيفية تحضير هده المادة بطرق علمية و مجدية اقتصادية


----------



## محمد1004 (4 أبريل 2008)

شو الدعوة اخواني معقول ما حدا من المهندسين الكبار عنده فكرة او اي معلومة عن الملح هدا و كيف ممكن يتحضر

ارجو الرد على سؤالي


----------



## genuin (5 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام على اهل فلسطين تامة وعلى سيادتكم خاصة, فرج الله كربكم وأيدكم بنصره.
أخى العزير هناك عشرة مواد يمكن تحضيرها لإستخدامها مع الدوائر الإلكترونية فى عملية تآكل طبقة النحاس الزائدة , وأهمها:
*أولا ً: كلوريد الحديديك (Fecl3)* 
يمكن تركيب هذا المحلول ببساطة :
1- ماء نار (Hcl) (من محل منظفات - فهى تستخدم لتنظيف أرضيات الحمامات والأحواض)
2- قطعة سلك لتنظيف الأوانى المنزلية (سلك مواعين ) أو مسامير عادية (من محل الحدايد والبويات)
3- ماء أكسجين (من الصيدلية)
تضع مصدر الحديد (المسامير أو قطعة السلك) فى وعاء زجاجى وتضيف إليه ماء النار وتتركه عدة ساعات أو يوم كامل وإذا كنت فى عجلة من أمرك يمكنك تعجيل التفاعل عن طريق التسخين فى وعاء غير معدنى.
ينتج لك مادة خضراء هى كلوريد الحديدوز (Fecl2) ثم تضيف ببطى ماء الأكسجين إليه فينتج كلوريد الحديديك بنى اللون.
ملحوظة: يمكن استخدام ماء النار فقط مع ماء الأكسجين ولا يحتاج إلى تسخين وهو سريع جدا فى تآكل النحاس ويمكن تنشيط المحلول مرة أخرى بإضافة ماء أكسجين وبذلك لاينضب هذا المحلول.
ماء النار مادة حارقة يجب الحذر عند التعامل معها وإرتادء قفازات واقية وعدم إستنشاقها.
فى حالة وجود أى استفسار عن تحضير الدوائر المطبوعة لا تتردد بالتواصل مع أخيك GENUIN
وفقكم الله


----------



## zizomoka (8 مايو 2014)

الله اكبر


----------



## michael asbah (29 نوفمبر 2015)

فى فيديو على اليوتيوب بيشرح بالتفصيل طريقة التحضير


----------

